# paint samples flashing with new paint 3 COATS!!! HELP!!



## oldirtdog (Jul 28, 2010)

here's the story, i'm an idiot and put behr "flat" latex paint samples on 2 walls in the living room and after 3 coats of "america's finest" (home depot house brand? don't laugh the contractor said he had good results with it in the past) 
flat latex paint (which is obviously flatter than the behr samples) those 4x4 sample squares of behr flat paint are flashing (shinier than the rest of the wall) when looking at them at the right angle and that's after 3 coats of this america's finest paint. 

i'm stuck with this paint now so switching paint is NOT an option in fact it would be fine if not for the flashing squares underneath.

as it stands now the contractor put one coat of kilz2 on both walls but i can still see the sample squares after an hour of drying. should i put another coat of kilz2 on those walls myself after the contractor leaves or use another primer altogether? also the primer on the wall now is not uniform (i can still see the old brown paint bleeding through in some spots. keep in mind i'm using flat latex paint (kind of brown/grayish). if i were doing it myself i would use enough primer so the wall was totally white and uniform (no streaks).

i would imagine enough primer would eventually hide those squares, but i'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination which is why i'm here.:whistling2:


----------



## oldirtdog (Jul 28, 2010)

well i had to make a move as the contractor is coming back tomorrow afternoon, i really should have taken pictures of that .00008% coat of kilz 2 he put on the walls.

anyway it looks like Zinsser 1-2-3 water based primer sorted me out. one good even coat of it and that flashing is gone, hope i didn't go overboard with it... 

if you bother to look at the pics the black boxes on the walls was where the flashing was going on.

now all he has to do is slap the paint on top of that. i would imagine it's going to work out ok.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

So maybe there is a reason why everyone here says that HD paint and Kill2 is not the preferred choice of the pros??? =)) 

glad the project came out well - chalk it up as a learning experience. My grandfather, a pro painter all his life, had a saying - "The cheapest always turns out to be the most expensive".


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It isn't necessary to fully coat with a primer until it's opaque - BIN is a perfectly good primer and the "active ingredient" so to speak it clear shellac. Primers and sealers are not going to have the same hiding properties because that's the paint's job - no need to pay more to put it in the primer when that's not the primer's job. A good white paint has a ton of titanium dioxide in it and it would be a waste to put that in a primer.

With regard to Small Wall, looks fine and all but obviously the litmus test is putting paint over the actual surface it's going to cover. When you paint a wall, you are painting paint. So how that paint is going to look is how it looks over that paint, not how it looks over the Small Wall surface. So flashing is not an issue Small Wall will really address. It's simply a portable surface that's ready for paint. Nothing wrong with paying for that convenience, but don't mistake it for something else (like your actual wall surface.)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mazzonetv said:


> So maybe there is a reason why everyone here says that HD paint and Kill2 is not the preferred choice of the pros??? =))
> 
> glad the project came out well - chalk it up as a learning experience. My grandfather, a pro painter all his life, had a saying - "The cheapest always turns out to be the most expensive".


 
you got it
although the kilz was probably ok as it was
the 123 is better


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I always have clients use sample boards. If not for the flashing- because they don't know how to paint and I end up having to skim out their drips.
2 coats on a sample board give you an idea of the color- that you can move around to different walls/ lighting.
It is to sample the color- not the wall..


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> I always have clients use sample boards. If not for the flashing- because they don't know how to paint and I end up having to skim out their drips.
> 2 coats on a sample board give you an idea of the color- that you can move around to different walls/ lighting.
> It is to sample the color- not the wall..


I hate having to spackle out the customer samples! I had a lady one time take one of good brushes, apply a couple areas of a color, and then leave my brush to harden on top of her sample can.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would have added 2 new brushes to the bill:wink:
The second one , just because.


----------

